# Pins vs dots



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

What power is the lens, what size peep are you using, what length sight bar do you run???? 

Generally, if your young and your eyes are good, you probably won't need more than a 2-3x lens and a medium-sized peep and your sight bar can be all or nearly all the way out.

If your eyes have a little maturity on them, then a 4x lens may be your solution, but you may have to drop down to a smaller-sized peep to keep your target clear and consider running your sight bar in a little.

Unless you have nerves of steel or your eyes are really crappy, you probably will not need anything greater than 4x. Just remember, the greater the magnification, the more movement your going to perceive. 

Start shooting up close to get used to the float, and just look through it to the spot you want to hit on the target and execute. Don't get wrapped up in the movement--it's always there (even when you're using no lens) focus on your form and execution. Good luck!!


----------



## ganesh.krish021 (Jul 16, 2011)

montigre said:


> What power is the lens, what size peep are you using, what length sight bar do you run????
> 
> Generally, if your young and your eyes are good, you probably won't need more than a 2-3x lens and a medium-sized peep and your sight bar can be all or nearly all the way out.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply monti !! 
Lens:- feather vision - 4x 
Peep size - 1/16" when shooting at night ! 3/64" during the day !! Mostly get time to practice only at night though !!
Distance between the riser and lens- 7 3/4 " and still got about an inch left 

Could you define "up close " coz i practice like say 4-5 times a week outta which two days i shoot 10 meters and the rest 18 meters 5 spots !! I start off with some blank bale and then shoot those distances !! Am i doing the right thing here ? 

I ve kinda got to a point where i understand the float a bit !! But still dont get why i lose focus !! They say there are two ways to aim !! 1) Looking only at the target without any concentration to the pin/dot and 2) concentration rather on the dot towards the target !!! OR " am i just think too much " !!! 
Thanks again !!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

4X isn't all that strong and you say you have focus issues. Focus as to seeing or focus as the pin wandering, not settling? It wasn't easy for me switching to lens. Magnification just gave for a lot of movement and for a long time people said I shot fixed pins better and I did. Try to force the pin to slow or stop and you just add to your problem. You do not lose track of your pin. You look at the target, yes, but let the pin become part of the sight picture. The pin may hover or float, but you trust in your shot and let the shot happen.


----------



## ganesh.krish021 (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> 4X isn't all that strong and you say you have focus issues. Focus as to seeing or focus as the pin wandering, not settling? It wasn't easy for me switching to lens. Magnification just gave for a lot of movement and for a long time people said I shot fixed pins better and I did. Try to force the pin to slow or stop and you just add to your problem. You do not lose track of your pin. You look at the target, yes, but let the pin become part of the sight picture. The pin may hover or float, but you trust in your shot and let the shot happen.


Focus seems to be fine only when say the shot has been executed in about 10-12 sec from anchor !! But anything further than that , I lose the image of the target and the pin !! Everything kinda becomes blurry !! Drop and re- draw it's back to normal again !! The draw weight isn't too much at all its only 40# !! Thanks for the reply sonny


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

You are likely holding your breath. Vision fades quite quickly with out oxygen


----------



## ganesh.krish021 (Jul 16, 2011)

Joe Schnur said:


> You are likely holding your breath. Vision fades quite quickly with out oxygen


Yeup !! That's my problem !! Need to get myself fit enough !!! Thnx a lot


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah, you could be running out steam. Trying aiming without shooting, just relax, no pressure thing and see if thing fall apart. No pressure to shoot and things should stay together longer, not lose focus. And, take 15 seconds or so in between shots. This lets the bow arm recover as well as you. Noted by many is having the shot off around 7 seconds. Any longer and the shot can fall apart.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

I have tried several method as every time I asked the question of some one I thought was at my level or above I would follow it up by watching them shoot and take notes none did what they said. To solve it for me . Again my solution only. Deep breath hold blow completely out start your draw with a big deep breath as you draw let a comfortable amt out as you aim and anchor then start your shot if blurrynes or breath runs out let down take a few deeeeep breaths and start over doing this should give you 10 to 15 seconds to get the shot off. However as sonny said if you are such that your normal engine is taking an inconsistent or longer than 6 or 7 seconds to go off then get on a blank bale and work on your engine.consistent time at full draw is very important long shots at full draw are asking for trouble air vision and muscle tremors. Good luck it sure helped me a lot.


----------



## ganesh.krish021 (Jul 16, 2011)

sonny and joe !! thank you so much !! started working on my breathing now !! i keep shooting blank bales !! but need to know whether i should just blank bale for about a few months or could i do as i do now , start with the bale ( say abt 15-20 shots ) then practise grouping ( 30 shots ) and then i start shooting/scoring on 5 spots !! 

Any other practise routine that you guys could help me out with ? 

Thank you so much guys !!!


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

montigre said:


> Unless you have nerves of steel or your eyes are really crappy, you probably will not need anything greater than 4x. Just remember, the greater the magnification, the more movement your going to perceive.


Not trying to hijack the thread, but I found this to be on the money. I've moved to 6x for 3d because of aging eyes. I thought I was pretty stable. Well, after some motion sickness and nearly throwing up (LOL), I found out that I'm not that stable. Had to get back to my process which uses pin only to acquire the target, and then focus on my spot. Things then settled down.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

There are other practice methods. If you think you've found the problem and working on it and wanted to try something, try transferring your shot. One good blank bale shot, one target shot and the target shot can be close up to see if you're "seeing properly" and executing properly consistently or whatever distance you prefer.


----------



## ganesh.krish021 (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> There are other practice methods. If you think you've found the problem and working on it and wanted to try something, try transferring your shot. One good blank bale shot, one target shot and the target shot can be close up to see if you're "seeing properly" and executing properly consistently or whatever distance you prefer.


Hmmm need to create a proper routine then !! Thnx sonny


----------

